# Solar Cooking & Insects



## StarWish624 (Apr 15, 2012)

I am interested in starting solar cooking, but, I was worried about insects getting in (crawling/flying) while it is in the cooker (especially during the beginning of the cooking process). We have a lot of fire ants and flying bugs here. Need I worry?


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

It's never been a problem for us, but we don't have fire ants here. My take would be that it would be much too hot for them to survive.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

A little extra protein never hurts, and Fire Ants could give your food that zing, that may be missing. LOL


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Keeping a dusting of DE around the solar cooker area will deter fire ants and if you use covered cooking utinsils it will keep flying insects out of the food.

There are simple and effective solutions to those concerns, dont let them keep you from taking up the "Sport".


----------

